# 5 gallon home made Carboy



## Sp33dymonk3y (May 2, 2014)

So I have probably about 6 of these 5 gallon ice chest/water jug. So I figured instead of going out and spending money on a 5 gallon primary bucket I just made this, I was very bored as you can tell lol. It is water and air tight, made sure before I even proceeded doing the next step. The cloth on top is just to hide the ugliness of the lid lol




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Kraffty (May 2, 2014)

I don't see a problem at all other that the size for kits is small. Should work great and it insulated too.
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2014)

WHEW, I don't know what to say. Ok, lets start with the con's. Possible bacteria build up around the spout as with any carboy. You can't see the wine for clarity. It's just not as cool looking like glass carboys when showing off to friends. Off tastes from the plastic depending on what was last in it.

Now the pro's. You're over $200 on 6 new carboys and can get started making wines right away. No light will reach the wine. Insulated vessel which can be a pro or con. 

Will it work, I think so. I wouldn't be putting anything I paid $15 a gallon or more for in it but for some fun wines like DB and skeeter pee, I'd do it. I would not use them for long term aging. Now that you gave all the college kids this idea let us know how you make out.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (May 2, 2014)

No no I agree with you. I plan on just using these as my "cheap" wines such as frozen fruits and Welchs concentrates.. Not fresh fruits.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Kraffty (May 2, 2014)

I read this as primary use, not secondary carboys. I don't think that would work so well.
Mike


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (May 2, 2014)

Why won't this work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (May 2, 2014)

No I actually use 1 gallon jugs for secondary uses.. And they work great. I am getting a 5 gallon glass Carboy soon. We are just on a. Tight budget right now, dealing with some issues that happen a while back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (May 2, 2014)

The 5 gallon plastic jug is for the primary and then for secondary I put off into eachd own 1 gallon secondary jugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2014)

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> No no I agree with you. I plan on just using these as my "cheap" wines such as Welchs concentrates..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



WTF, did Johnt put you up to saying that!


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (May 2, 2014)

Lol. I'm being serious, I am a beginner wine person. I have only made fresh strawberries, frozen fruits, and concentrated. When I'm ready to do fresh grapes (expensive fruits) I will defently have glass 5-6 gallon carboys lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (May 2, 2014)

Everyone has their own taste correct? I personally like concord wines.. I never have been a big fan of wine until I started makin it. I drank whiskey, beer, and shine. I started making wine and it's like wow.. My mom buys like box wine, forgot what brand but it's pretty good, nothing you can drink on a full glass though, the concord I make it's like drinking a grape juice  and not even knowing the alcohol is hiding in it


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (May 2, 2014)

What I am getting at is I want to be wine educated ready before I try to make real good wine.. I don't want to spen lots of money on fresh fruit and just screw it up the first time. Yes I know everyone has their bad batches, but I would like to make my first one count as a good one and hope it does!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

